# Feedback Please - XAIR Compared to Vararam



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I have had a Vararam for over a year now and have been happy with it but I am considering the XAIR. The design just seems like it would be much more efficient especially eliminating the need to seal against the hood and not drawing hot air from the engine bay. I am getting ready to relocate the IAT sensor and thought about changing OTRCAI as well. I would consider a Svede also but getting one seems next to impossible and all I can say is that I am glad that I was able to reverse charges with West Coast Speed before it was too late. I know some have switched from Vararam, so what were your results and what is your recommendation?

Thanks and have a great weekend,

JeffM


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can't give you first hand knowledge with the Xair but I can offer the opinion that it is a solid design and the size of the filter IMHO puts it ahead of the DuSpeed. My Svede has a very good cross-sectional area going over the radiator but as you've found out there is no reputable place to get them anymore. After WCS screwed everyone I considered restarting making them myself but with good, affordable products like the Xair now on the market it isn't worth my time or investment.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Just researching the OTRCAI, came across this thread. I was just getting excited about buying american. Oh well. Sorry man, about the WCS. Dang. 

So I see Xair sells a matching OTRCAI radiator cover for the 04, but not the 05/06. What's up with that? My 06 GTO is stock. Any future mods I would like to do without hacking up stuff like that. Besides removing the stock radiator cover, are there any options out there?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure how you mean. I don't know of any OTRCAI that would allow you to use the stock radiator shroud without cutting it and cutting up the rest of the fan shroud.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

http://www.bohnmancustoms.com/2004_GTO_Radiator_Cover/p2189578_13748680.aspx


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

That's the 2004 radiator cover. They don't make an 05-06. Either run without the cover or cut up your current one.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how different the 2004 versus the 05/06 radiator covers are? Could I use the X air 2004 radiator cover on an 05/06 with only minor modification? I guess my preference would be to run the X air intake without the radiator cover versus cutting up the stock radiator cover. But if I could make The 04 cover work, I would be tempted to try it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No, the LS2 has a radiator cap and overflow bottle that the '04 doesn't have. For what the Xair cover costs you could buy a spare used stock cover cheaper


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Gotcha. Thanks for the info.


----------

